# choosing a decent mule



## SnowCowgirl

so, I'm thinking very seriously about starting to look for a mule. I'm going to look at a 3 year old molly at the beginning of May actually, if she is *hopefully* there. In the pictures I've seen she looks VERY butt-high, but I'll be able to tell in person I guess. She's off of an appy mare but I don't know if the mare was registered or her bloodlines. 

I've been around mules only once - I tried to catch one who was used as a pack mule, and found out that they can kick sideways lol.

do they tend to have rougher gaits than horses? I'd want one that I could not only just use on the trail/for packing, but also for showing in low levels of dressage, jumper, possibly reining + gymkhana. do they tend to generally be less athletic?

I know that's also going to be majorly dependent on the breeding of the dam too of course.

Would I look for more horse-like conformation in order to try to find a more athletic mule or what...?


----------



## 2BigReds

I'm interested to know since I have little experience with mules-is there a reason you're looking for a mule to do all of this with instead of a horse?

Some help I am!


----------



## Celeste

I have never owned a mule, but if you want a nice riding mule for trails, you could think about a gaited mule. This is a link to the homepage for the American Gaited Mule Association.
Home Page


----------



## Dustbunny

I'll start with a disclaimer: I don't own mules. I find them fascinating. We have friends who own them so other than that contact and watching a lot of programming about riding and training them, that is the some total of my experience.

I would suggest you spend time around them before purchasing. They are different from a horse and think differently than a horse.

I would like to own one someday but I am afraid they may be smarter than I am. : ) Perhaps I should start with a very small one!


----------



## SnowCowgirl

2BigReds said:


> I'm interested to know since I have little experience with mules-is there a reason you're looking for a mule to do all of this with instead of a horse?
> 
> Some help I am!


Haha that's okay!

There's no real particular reason except that I think they're cute as hell and it would be a neat challenge to work with a mule instead of a horse for once. 

To be honest, I'm a BIT wary about them due to their small feet - there tends to be quite a big of soft muskeggy ground where I'm from. My dad always said that a "good bush horse should have at least #2's on the front and #1's on the back", and it's true. Smaller footed horses struggle a lot more in the soft ground. I think thats why so few people use mules up here.

But, it would be pretty wicked to have one. Plus, regarding re-sale, it seems that well broke mules sell for quite a bit (and are hard to find), so that's always an option too. 

I did think about gaited mules... but I'm not a huge fan of gaited horses to begin with (never really worked with them is why I suppose). 

Dustbunny - I'm not too sure how I'm going to be able to spend time around them without buying one, but I have been doing a lot of reading and watching videos. Ideally I'd work with some first but I'm just not sure if that'll be an option.


----------



## Corporal

Don't start thinking they are a better animal than a horse. The US Cavalry used them bc they needed tough pack animals, but they trained them to do the same jobs as their horses.
Yes, you can train and trail ride them.
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_UZxNqNlEU.../CMA+Sauratown+Ride+10+012+River+Crossing.jpg
People train them for films, etc.
http://www.cowboyshowcase.com/images/gear/mules.jpg
The US Cavalry used them
Uses of horses and mules in the U.S. Cavalry. Picture : The Portal to Texas History
Military Horses & Mules
WWII, US Cavalry mules
http://www.allworldwars.com/image/023/Waragainstjapan027_2.jpg
WWII Cavalry
The Last Cavalry Horses
PLEASE DO NOT let your emotions lead you to get a mule bc of "reasons." My DH fell in love with gaited horses bc we bought one, and he loved the gaits. If you were working with a trainer with mules and appreciated them, I could see your interest.
Get on the part of the forum with mule owners and REALLY talk to them. I don't own one, but I got all of this, "_I ride a mule and I'll never ride a horse, again,"_ from fellow horse campers who extolled their virtues. I even got to watch an ATV bring down an injured mule owner who went camping with 2 green mules. Her mule dumped her one mile up the trail, then ran back to camp, minus his mule companion.


----------



## Corporal

*GREEN WILL ALWAYS BE GREEN. * I'm not gonna bash mules, but I don't understand them. Yes, they cow kick. Yes, they are harder to train. The mule lovers here will tell you that they hold their training longer, but it's been my ~30 years of horse ownership that can tell you my horses hold their training, too.
I have to train my horses differently than I did when I used my own horses for year round lessons. They worked (summer schedule) 5-10 hours/week, and then we often rode them for pleasure on the weekend, plus they were Veteran CW Reenactment mounts, not a light workout. I calculated that for 10 years straight my horses were worked under saddle >1,000/year. I cannot duplicate this at home, so I have to train smarter. I heard Ken McNabb on a recent program say that it takes ~ 18 months, 5 hours training/week to create a finished horse, and THAT is for a real trainer.
Think VERY CAREFULLY about what you are getting into.


----------



## SnowCowgirl

Corporal said:


> Don't start thinking they are a better animal than a horse. The US Cavalry used them bc they needed tough pack animals, but they trained them to do the same jobs as their horses.
> Yes, you can train and trail ride them.
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_UZxNqNlEU.../CMA+Sauratown+Ride+10+012+River+Crossing.jpg
> People train them for films, etc.
> http://www.cowboyshowcase.com/images/gear/mules.jpg
> The US Cavalry used them
> Uses of horses and mules in the U.S. Cavalry. Picture : The Portal to Texas History
> Military Horses & Mules
> WWII, US Cavalry mules
> http://www.allworldwars.com/image/023/Waragainstjapan027_2.jpg
> WWII Cavalry
> The Last Cavalry Horses
> PLEASE DO NOT let your emotions lead you to get a mule bc of "reasons." My DH fell in love with gaited horses bc we bought one, and he loved the gaits. If you were working with a trainer with mules and appreciated them, I could see your interest.
> Get on the part of the forum with mule owners and REALLY talk to them. I don't own one, but I got all of this, "_I ride a mule and I'll never ride a horse, again,"_ from fellow horse campers who extolled their virtues. I even got to watch an ATV bring down an injured mule owner who went camping with 2 green mules. Her mule dumped her one mile up the trail, then ran back to camp, minus his mule companion.


I don't really understand what point you're trying to get across here? I don't think they're a "better" animal than a horse, but I do think they're probably better in some ways - from what I've heard, they're tougher, do better on less feed, rarely have health issues, etc. I don't think that makes them "better" than a horse... just different. 

I don't really understand what you're trying to say about emotions and reasons either? (it's early and I've just had my first coffee so maybe my brain isn't working)

As for the mule dumping the owner - I've been dumped many times on the trail both by green horses and by old been-there-done-that guys. I know it can happen lol. 

*Corporal* - I'm not really too sure what you're getting at either?? Are you're saying that maybe I shouldn't be thinking about breaking a mule? If so - I have broke several horses from the ground up. Some were dog quiet to begin with, others were previously untouched. I know mules are different but I think it would be a really interesting learning experience. I'm patient and up for a challenge.


----------



## SnowCowgirl

(not trying to be defensive at all, because like I said in my original post I'm THINKING about getting a mule, I'm not set in that decision yet. But, I'm not really understanding what points you guys are trying to get across)


----------



## Celeste

If I were to buy a mule, I would buy one that was dead broke since I really don't know much about handling mules. Then if I liked him, I might think about buying a greener one at a later date.


----------



## Corporal

Then, go ahead. Your original post said that you thought they were "cute." I misunderstood.


----------



## Dustbunny

I think what people are basically saying is "know the critter" befor you buy one.

Is there a mule club in your area? That would be a good group to talk to and I bet they would be happy to familiarize you with the pros and cons. Plus they probably have mules for sale...or maybe even a lease. Just a thought.

I don't know how old you are but personally I am past the age of learning from the school of hard knocks. I want to know what I am getting in to.


----------



## wausuaw

I don't know much about mules, but, perhaps you can find a trainer in your area that is working with mule and see if you can observe it and see how it responds, or mess with it yourself (assuming the owner gives permission as well)? Or do a local ad in Craig's list looking for mule owners and see if you can meet there's?


----------



## SnowCowgirl

well, I'm definitely planning on doing a lot of talking to the owner of the mule I'm thinking about buying. Where I live currently there are definitely no mule clubs - I actually don't know a single person who owns one. I guess that's sort of why I posted this topic was in hopes of hearing some pros and cons about them. 

Corporal, they ARE cute haha, but that's not the only reason I want one. If I just wanted something cute I'd get something tiny and useless like a mini or a pomeranian. 

I am moving south in a couple weeks though and I'll check into mule clubs down there!


----------



## toto

Mules can see their back feet-- they can pretty much target exactly what they want to kick, and if you get on their bad side.. youre gonna have a bad time, lol. 


All mules dont have small feet-- they usually have bigger feet actually. And theyre way more sure footed than any horse-- remember they can see all 4 feet.. 

Depends on the mule you want-- the non gaited are somethin like riding a non gaited horse-- of course their gaits arent as long as a quarter horse but at a walk you would hardly notice the difference.. actually i think a mule is a little smoother in the walk and trot-- but the lope not so much, lol. 


They can be stubborn-- just like a donkey. They are friendly-- like a donkey. They arent flighty like the horse-- they stand their ground.. Google 'mule kills mountian lion' they get pretty rowdy, lol. 


Reckon i got a way with animals-- never met a mule that didnt like me-- my first time around them i was walkin under them and just havin a good ol time and they all liked me-- my cousin didnt have the same luck.. she tried out 3 or 4 before finding one that liked her and that she liked-- i rode every one she didnt like and could have took em all home with me! Lol.


----------



## SnowCowgirl

I've heard from a few people that they don't tend to be flighty - but I found an ad for a 4 year old on Kijiji, said he's been packed on two trips but is still flighty. Would that just be a "horsier" personality coming out? or the fact that he hasn't maybe been handled much or what?


----------



## SnowCowgirl

also - I'd just heard that their feet are very upright and so spread their weight out less than a horse. The mules I've seen all had very tiny feet ... and I've definitely heard from more than one person that the reason they're not common working animals up here is because of our soft ground. Good to know that they can have bigger feet though too!


----------



## Celeste

I have heard that they are way less flighty than horses. There are exceptions though. A lady near us was thrown from her mule and severely injured because it spooked at a motorcycle. It could be that the mule was just not ready to ride out and will turn out to be a good riding animal.


----------



## toto

I wouldnt say the flightier ones are 'more horsey' but just dont know better-- unbroke basically. Any unbroke animal that is out of its element is gonna be different than they are in their comfort zone. My neighbors draft mules are hugeee but when we first tried to pet them they were head shy-- weary of us.. now we can pet them all over.. Neighbor says theyll bite but never had them even try.. Maybe they do bite my neighbor though? Lol. 
..what im tryin to get at is- once they trust you they wont be as flighty with you.

Depends on the breeding for the feet-- if i remember correctly its the spanish donkeys with the bigger feet? there are several different donkey breeds and that has a lot to do with it.


----------



## toto

Check out that spanish jacks feet-- not tiny at all, lol.


He does have long forehooves but his hinds are pretty short and you can see how wide his feet are.


----------



## lilkitty90

i do own a Mule. his name is Oscar, its best to buy one that is already trained. i find Oscar to have smoother gaits, but he also rounds out his hiney and collects himself. he has a F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S lope. he is a wonderful jumper and rounds out his jumps gorgeously. he neck reins and spins on a dime. however training a mule is different. but getting one already trained will help with that aspect. don't ever give them an inch because they WILL take that mile. letting them get away with things is a no no. unlike a horse they will remember getting away with that and continue to push getting away with that until it becomes a problem that you wont know how to fix because the training is so different. Oscar can sometimes be hard to catch if he suspects that we are riding. so to outsmart him we have to park and catch him BEFORE hooking up to the trailer. because if you back up to that trailer first.. you'll never catch him. he's also quite impatient. because our horses have to rest on our trail rides and oscar never tires out he's always impatient to continue with the ride. i've never heard that they are less flighty. in all respects i think mules are more flighty. it all comes down to training. Oscar wasn't well desensitized so he isnt traffic safe. he gets scared of things easily. all you have to do is give him an evil look and he'll take off running. DO invest in a Breeching. i say breeching because all our cruppers always break. we spent 100$'s on a good breeching and havent had any problems sense.


----------



## SnowCowgirl

Well, I've decided that a mule won't be happening this year anyway - I'd originally planned on leaving my colt at home when I moved south so figured I would have time to work with another youngin over the summer... but in the end I decided to bring him, so I'll have my hands full with him and my other horse. 

I'm going to keep learning what I can though and trying to spend time with some mules because I'd still like to own one someday!


----------



## horseluver250

After 20+ years of owning horses I bought my first mule last year. This area does not have a lot of mules, we drove 9 hours to get her. If you are wanting your first mule get one that is dead broke! My mule is a lot greener than I was lead to believe and I must say it has been VERY difficult with her and I still am questioning wether I should just buy myself another nice qh! It took her quite a while to bond to me. Her ground manners were horrible, she was rude and pushy. She is now an angel on the ground but I am still having a hard time riding her. She has "selective steering", if she has it in her head that she wants to turn the same direction I do, we go easy with the very slightest touch. If she doesn't, well I might as well try to turn a brick wall. 
I had also heard that they aren't flightly and will stand their ground. Not true. She is rarely spooked, but when she is she bolts and there is no stopping her until she stops on her own. I have almost ran down my husband's gelding in her frantic getaways, who was standing quietly wondering what she was running from! 
I do love my mule, but I think quite often that I would be having a lot more fun on a good broke QH! You are very smart to spend time with several mules before you get one!


----------



## acorn

SnowCowgirl said:


> *Corporal* - I'm not really too sure what you're getting at either?? Are you're saying that maybe I shouldn't be thinking about breaking a mule? If so - I have broke several horses from the ground up. Some were dog quiet to begin with, others were previously untouched. I know mules are different but I think it would be a really interesting learning experience. I'm patient and up for a challenge.


Oh, my dear....I am in no way trying to discourage you from getting a mule.
 I think everybody ought to have at least one in their life BUT you can jolly well expect to train your mule differently than you did the horses. You will have to do a lot of "outside the box" thinking BUT if you make it and train it to be a good mule you will be a far better horse trainer than before.

Some mules will be easier to train than others, some will drive you insane.
Most totally resent being hit and if they decide to balk will balk that much harder if you pop them on the rear or even start backing up!
They are quite capable of saying "I won't" and really meaning it.
You don't really want to try to make a mule do anything, you want to make the mule your partner who respects you and is willing to do for you.

Gaits: My own mule had a kinda running walk (out of a quarter mare) as some mules do, a rocking chair canter that he could do forever and the most gosh awful trot I've ever ridden in my life.
Oh, yeah and he could jump the moon from a stand still.

After we worked things out between us he was totally trust worthy in any situation and I trusted him with my life.

He had stamina that was unreal, easy keeper, but waaay smarter than he needed to be.


----------

